# Well Cementing



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Introduction​
preface​
​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Implications of Cementing on Well Performance​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Rheology of Well Cement Slurries.pdf
http://www.zshare.net/download/6050731e30ce95


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Mud Removal.pdf

http://www.zshare.net/download/6051019ced0e31​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Cement&Formation Interactions.pdf​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Special Cement Systems.pdf
​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

cementing equipment and casing hardware.pdf
http://www.zshare.net/download/60514950ea68a1


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Prevention of Annular Gas Migration.pdf ​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Thermal Cements.pdf​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

primary cementing techniques.pdf 

http://www.zshare.net/download/6052349770447d


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Cement Job Design.pdf​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Remedial Cementing.pdf ​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Foamed Cement.pdf​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

laboratory testing evaluation and analysis of well cements.pdf 

http://www.zshare.net/download/605439739a9bbc


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يناير 2008)

Horizontal Well Cementing.pdf​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يناير 2008)

cement job evaluation.pdf 

http://www.zshare.net/download/607788692bbcb1


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يناير 2008)

Digest of Rheological Equations.pdf

Cementing Calculations.pdf


----------



## Mechatronics Era (4 يناير 2008)

alf shokr ya bashaaaaa


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

teslam ya 7beeeeeb,, al3afw o al3afiya


----------



## kima3 (4 فبراير 2008)

merci mon frére


----------



## kima3 (6 فبراير 2008)

شكراااا يا أخي


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكورة اختي و ربي يعطيج العافية واتمنالج التوفيق


----------



## اشرف عباس (3 مارس 2008)

جميع المواضيع فوق الممتازة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khdkhaled (12 أكتوبر 2008)

jazakom allah kheeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك جدا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## ياسر سعيد الهادي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## فيصل الطائي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا هذا من المواضيع المهمة و لا شك ان هذه الملفات سوف تحسن من تصور العاملين في هذا المجال ويمكن ان يتم الاستفادة منها في انجاز اعمال تسميت بنتائج افضل مما هو عليه الحال اذا لم تصل هذه الملفات الى العاملين في التسميت لذا فهي في غاية الاهمية و جزاك الله خير الجزاء على رفعها.


----------



## احمد العروشي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك البلوشي 
ومزيد من ألتألق 


شكرا


----------



## mo7kam (26 مارس 2009)

شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحهة الله وبركاته 

عندي بروجكت عن Drilling technology اذا كان احد عنده يساعدني 

أو اي كتاب عن drilling technology 

وشكرا جزءاكم الله خير


----------



## labib2010 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

allah ye3afik o mashkoor


----------



## braq33 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
في بعض الروابط لا يوجد بها ملفات ارجوا منكم رفع الملفات من جديد .وشكرا


----------



## chatze58 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoorr


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

there r alot of invalid links especially those on zshare server

i want alternative liks plz

and thank u fro ur efforts 

god bless u brother


----------



## engothman (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد معلومات عن بيع معامل إسمنت ولكم الشكر
المهندس عبدالرحمن


----------



## eng_mot (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على المجهود ولكن ال zshear لا يعمل


----------



## drilling engineer (11 ديسمبر 2010)

nice 

but z-file links r not available on my internet network


----------



## chmgha2006 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
ممكن مزيد


----------

